# A question for cookies4marilyn



## puzzel (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi. thanx for all the information on Mikes Tapes. ive got ibs-c (constipation and gas) and im thinking of trying the tapes. but someone mentioned having less blatter control. im wondering if the tapes can cause 'too much' of a relaxed state like weakening the shpincter. i wouldnt want to risk having less control in public.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi puzzel - No worries on that. There is no way that these sessions, or any therapy of this nature for that matter, would "cause" bladder control problems or any other loss of control or muscle tone. Hope that answers your concerns.


----------



## puzzel (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank you for the reassurance marilyn. I ordered the tapes and im actually looking forward to listening to them! With all the (many!) Other medications I’ve tried I was always apprehensive about the side-effects and weather it would make things worse-some of them did. So this is a refreshing change and I hope it’s the last thing I have to try.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi - thats great! And remember, there is help and support along the way should you need it! All the best to you. Take care.


----------

